

Sources: next iPhone likely to be unveiled on Wednesday, September 12th - cdalonzo
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/30/3204810/next-apple-iphone-5-event-date-rumor-september-12

======
cdalonzo
Makes sense to me... I'm still speculating if Apple will announce the smaller
iPad along with the new iPhone. It makes sense in some aspects, but you would
think they would announce it when they annually announce a new iPad (Q1).

